# automatisation camera avec HomeKit



## tristanWX (12 Octobre 2020)

bonjour 
voila je veux mettre un peu a la domestique et suroit a l'automatisation de ma maison
j'ai acheté plusieur camera eufi et je voudrais  que la nuit des qu'il y a un mouvement je suis prévenu avec une notification et pk pas une music lancé sur les écho dot( qui vont être sûrement remplacer par le  HomePod mini) et que certaine lumière s'allume 

car actuellement ils enregistre en local plus quand il y a un mouvement 

car sont les autre possibilité d'automatiser 

de plus jai aussi mes volet Somfy avec Tahoma mais tjr pas compatible avec HomeKit donc je passe par Alexa


----------



## Moutaille (22 Décembre 2020)

tristanWX a dit:


> bonjour
> voila je veux mettre un peu a la domestique et suroit a l'automatisation de ma maison
> j'ai acheté plusieur camera eufi et je voudrais  que la nuit des qu'il y a un mouvement je suis prévenu avec une notification et pk pas une music lancé sur les écho dot( qui vont être sûrement remplacer par le  HomePod mini) et que certaine lumière s'allume
> 
> ...


Bonjour TristanWX,

Concernant les caméras Eufy, seules les versions 2 sont compatibles HomeKit.
Si tu as bien les versions Homekit, tu pourras utiliser tes caméras pour un système d'alarme déclenché par un mouvement.
Il faudra créer une automatisation qui, si le détecteur de mouvement de la cam détecte quelque chose, allume X lumières et lance une musique sur ton Homepod (oublie l'écho dot si tu veux passer sur Homekit.).
Seule chose à vérifier, est ce qu'il ne faut pas un abonnement Apple Music pour pouvoir lancer une musique en cas d'alerte.... Etant abonné je ne pourrai pas te dire si, sans abonnement, c'est possible....
J'espère t'avoir aidé.

Edit:
Elles sont compatibles également Homekit Secure Video mais il te faut au minimum un abonnement icloud 200Go pour y mettre une caméra.

N'hésite pas si besoin.


----------



## azolur (4 Février 2021)

Bonjour alors moi j’utilise une automatisations quand ma camera exterieur détecter une personne mes HomePod et toute mais enceinte sonos lance un son de chien qui aboie et des lumières s’allume par là suite. il ne s’active que si personne ne se trouve à la maison


----------



## azolur (4 Février 2021)

Bonjour alors moi j’utilise une automatisations quand ma camera exterieur détecter une personne mes HomePod et toute mais enceinte sonos lance un son de chien qui aboie et des lumières s’allume par là suite. il ne s’active que si personne ne se trouve à la maison 
j’ai un HomePod avec 2 HomePod mini un système sonos cinema dans le salon et et une barre de son sonos dans la chambre et des enceintes sonos dans les chambre des enfants quant l’automatisation s’active Volumes a fond je peut de dire que ca te donne pas envie de rentrer dans la maison lol


----------



## tristanWX (20 Février 2021)

Merci plier les info aujourd’hui j’ai reçu  mes homepod mini pour remplacer mes écho dot il reste a programmer tout ça


----------

